# GTO Nurburgring time?



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi All:

Just wondering if anyone has taken a GTO around the Nurburgring Nordschleife:

Nordschleife fastest lap times - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It would be interesting to see how a GTO stacks up against some of the other cars there.

Cheers,

HSV..


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I could not find it on the list but how about the new Nissan GT-R. That car is insane fast. It has set the new standard for road track times that cars 2-10 times more expensive cannot touch.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

That was a "manufacturer claim" using a pre-production car (which means there's no telling what kind of "tune" they were running)... Since that posted time, they've been flaunting it and seeding it everywhere they can to build hype...

But since the actual PRODUCTION cars have been hitting the streets and the tracks, alot of these insane #'s that were being tossed out there by Nissan marketers have not been replicated in any magazines testing production vehicles... 

I don't give that 'Ring time for the GT-R much credo, it's just too good to be true, way too good... C'mon, a 3,900 el-porko car with 490hp out-hot-lapping a Porsche Carrera GT??

They would have to have "under-rated" their horsepower ratings by at least 150 ponies, and still on top of that, figured out how to keep all that lard from g-forcing outward in the turns...

Is it a techno-marvel? YES. Is it THAT fast, off the showroom floor? I doubt it... I believe they were playing a hype game when they rolled their likely-swiss-cheesed-and-boosted-up "cheater" onto Nordschleife...


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

I noticed that there are now two times for the GTR (not sure if they were both there when I checked last):

7:25	Nissan GT-R V-Spec	~551 PS/~1590 kg
7:29.03	Nissan GT-R	480 hp/1740 kg	

I was reading an article about the V-spec. They shaved a lot of weight off it by using Carbon Fiber hood/trunk lid etc and set it up to be "more" of a racing car than the regular GT-R.

One thing I find pretty funny is that someone managed to get an SUV around the Nordschleife faster than a Porsche GT3 (of course it was a 750 bhp SUV .

7:50	BMW X5 E53 LM Hans-Joachim Stuck	2000	EVO magazine 08/2005	BMW M70 S70B56 engine from a V12 LMR producing 750 bhp

What odds would you give a goat (stock or otherwise) against the following on the Nordschleife?

8:02	Mercedes CLK 63 AMG - Black Series	507 PS/ 1790 kg Autobild 07/07	
8:03	Aston Martin V8 Vantage (2005)	380 bhp/1570 kg	Horst von Saurma Sport Auto 10/05	
8:04	Audi R8	420 PS/1595 kg Sport Auto 07/07	
8:05	BMW M3 E92	420 PS/1608 kg	Horst von Saurma Sport Auto 12/07	
8:06	Subaru WRX STi Spec-C	280 PS/1370 kg	Motoharu Kurosawa Best Motoring Video "NISMO Beast Unleashed"	
8:09	Audi RS4	420 PS sport auto 06/2006	
8:09	BMW M6 E63	507 PS/n/a	Horst von Saurma Sport Auto 12/05	Sport tyres, limited to 259 km/h
8:13	BMW M5 E60

hsv.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

hsv said:


> I noticed that there are now two times for the GTR (not sure if they were both there when I checked last):
> 
> 7:25	Nissan GT-R V-Spec	~551 PS/~1590 kg
> 7:29.03	Nissan GT-R	480 hp/1740 kg
> ...


And yet it only netted them 4 seconds on a 7+ minute lap??


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Rukee said:


> And yet it only netted them 4 seconds on a 7+ minute lap??


Good point! From memory, the V-spec laptime was "unofficial". That could go either way though. I'll look up the magazine article and let you know what mods they made...


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

69bossnine said:


> But since the actual PRODUCTION cars have been hitting the streets and the tracks, alot of these insane #'s that were being tossed out there by Nissan marketers have not been replicated in any magazines testing production vehicles...
> 
> I don't give that 'Ring time for the GT-R much credo, it's just too good to be true, way too good... C'mon, a 3,900 el-porko car with 490hp out-hot-lapping a Porsche Carrera GT??
> 
> .


It seems to defy physics, but I believe it. They really have th AWD and traction systems dialed. 

This is from Road and Track, driver was Steve Millen, course was 2.73 mile Buttonwillow (config #13). GT-R = 1:56.9 (84.0 mph avg) 911Turbo = 2:02.1 (80.4 mph) Z06=2:02.2 (80.3 mph)

Acceleration 3.4 sec across the board to 60mph.

Quarter: Z06 = 11.7 at 123.7
911 = 11.7 at 121.2 
GT-R = 11.8 at 116.5

Again these are Road & Tracks numbers. Five seconds on a two minute course, thats a pretty good whipping.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

hsv said:


> Good point! From memory, the V-spec laptime was "unofficial". That could go either way though. I'll look up the magazine article and let you know what mods they made...


This is from "Australian Wheels March 2008":

"V-spec, according to lore, is short for Victory Specification. It was introduced in 1993 after the original R32 GT-R had achieved Nissan's goal and won everything worth winning in Group A, including Bathurst (twice)...

Enter the V-spec, a more focused, lightweight GT-R tailored very much for the track, that's already being talked about as Nissan's answer to the fast and furious Porsche 911 GT2.

If early word is correct, the V-spec will shed some 140 kg (308 lbs) over the standard GT-R, but exactly how Nissan will go about cutting the weight is uncertain.

One source claims the V-spec will feature an ultra-lightweight body with the extensive use of carbon fiber, but a Nissan insider plays that idea down. Yes, the V-spec bonnet may well end up being carbon fiber, but to go further than that will surely require too many structural changes and push the V-spec price up to an unattainable level.

To pare the kilos back, Nissan will effectively gut the interior and spec list, so air conditioning and other creature comforts will be axed, our source says.

Expect lightweight sports seats and a fresh set of light alloy wheels... Japan's grapevine talks about a power nudge to 390 kW (520 hp) achieved via turning up the turbo boost. Ceramic brake rotors are also reportedly on the V-spec menu.

Nissan is expected to build the V-spec at the rate of just 20-30 units a month, compared to the 700 regular GT-Rs now being manufactured in Japan each month.... In Tokyo, the V-spec is expected to go for some AUSD 104,000 - 125,00 compared to the base GT-R at AUSD 83,000..."


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

*G8 GXP at the Nurburgring Nordschleife*

Saw this online and thought it was pretty cool:

BridgeToGantry.com - Everything Nurburgring Nordschleife! - 2009 Pontiac G8 GXP testing at Nurburgring

Unfortunately, no times posted.

Cheers,

HSV.


----------



## capn37 (Jul 24, 2008)

fattirewilly said:


> It seems to defy physics, but I believe it. They really have th AWD and traction systems dialed.
> 
> This is from Road and Track, driver was Steve Millen, course was 2.73 mile Buttonwillow (config #13). GT-R = 1:56.9 (84.0 mph avg) 911Turbo = 2:02.1 (80.4 mph) Z06=2:02.2 (80.3 mph)
> 
> ...


Yes but you must've missed all the controversy over this article when it came out. Steve Millen is a Nissan factory driver and also owns a tuning company Stillen that produces aftermarket parts for Nissan cars. Couple that with the fact that such a whooping has not been replicated in tests since then which has gotten the magazines to question whether the pre production cars they were driving were spiced up. So while the GTR may be faster than the Z06 it is most definitely not 5 seconds on a 2 minute course faster.

Heres the results from the more recent Car And Driver test at Buttonwillow (same track):

Buttonwillow Raceway, 2.7 miles
1:55.7 Viper SRT10 ACR
1:59.7 911 GT2
2:01.1 GT-R
2:01.7 Corvette Z06


Kinda strange how different the results came out isn't it?


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

*ZR1 Time*

20832 m	7:26.4*	Chevrolet Corvette C6 ZR1	638 PS/1511 kg	Jim Mero	2008-06-27	*manufacturer claim; [8]	dubious measurement: corrected time 7:27.3; Dubious start point

Faster than both the Zonda and the GT-R (even corrected time). Was the fastest for a while, but now the SR8 is by about 30 seconds.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

*2010 Camaro SS N-Ring in 8:20*

Here: Chevrolet Camaro SS laps the 'Ring in... 8:20 - Autoblog

If the Camaro can do it in 8:20 why not the GTO at least close to it, simular in power-to-weight ratio, I understand that other variables are in there like gearing and suspension, ect..

2010 Camaro SS 422hp 408tq. 3860lbs/w manual
GTO 400hp 400tq 3740lbs


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Here: Chevrolet Camaro SS laps the 'Ring in... 8:20 - Autoblog
> 
> If the Camaro can do it in 8:20 why not the GTO at least close to it, simular in power-to-weight ratio, I understand that other variables are in there like gearing and suspension, ect..
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. That is exactly what I was looking for. The cars do look similar on paper performancewise and 8:20 is a respectable time.

Those Cobalt SS numbers are great. Faster than a Cayman S around the ring!


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

know the last post is from 2008 so have there been an official time set yet ?
or perhaps an unofficial ?


----------

